# Need an old newspaper yellow look



## Larry - Cleve

Hey

I am working on a page of history info. I have it layed out in a newspaper look. What I need now is a background to make it look like an old yellow news paper.

Can some one help?

Thanks

Larry - Cleveland


----------



## E-Liam

Hi,

I just knocked this up.. (see attached) that you can tile as your background. Right click and save it. If you want it slightly different, let me know and I'll do another one.

Add this in between the {head tags}... 



Code:


<style type ="text/css">
   body {background-image: url('newspaperbg.png');background-repeat: repeat;}    
</style>

I guess you know that, but it could help someone else out.. 

*EDIT* It looks like this...

http://www.liamsworld.org.uk/testbg.html

Cheers

Liam

And before anyone comments about there not being much of a site in general.. I've only just got it.. :grin:


----------



## v-six

Larry, whatever you end up using, keep an alternate version of the background that prints well. Usually one that looks good on screen will be way too saturated when printed.


----------

